# TTC for the 1st time, feeling discouraged but trying to stay hopeful



## lam12nmayb3

Hi Everyone! 

I've never really joined a group like this where you comment on threads but I see my husband doing it all the time with his football threads so I figured why not! :) 

My husband and I have been together for almost 10 years now and have been married for about to be 3 years. 2 years ago, we decided that we were ready for kids and decided to start trying. Well during that 1st year, I got lazy and couldn't keep up with the whole counting your days and what not. So that was a bust. Then the 2nd year we decided we were really going to try! I got the opk and pregnancy test box from amazon and tested whenever I felt like I was ovulating. When I got a positive opk, we'd do the deed and hope for the best. But after 10 months of doing that with no luck, we decided to try a fertility doctor. My husband and I both got a bunch of tests done. He got the health of his sperm checked, I did HCG, some type of insulin test, and some other blood work....all to find out that we were both healthy! (Thank God for that!). The doctor just recommended that I take prenatals and take inositol powder because my test results came back good and because I was still fairly young (I'm 29). Well 4 months later, still no luck. I went to the gyno this past Monday and the doctor determined that I have this thing called inexplainable infertility. (great.....). He gave me some pointers on how to read my opk and to my surprise, I learned something new from him! Turns out the opk test doesn't necessarily mean I AM ovulating, but it means that I WILL ovulate in the next 24-48 hours! I felt pretty stupid. Well I started testing with opk since Monday because I knew I was due for my ovulation. I got visible 2 pink lines. But Wednesday night I got a dark line and Thursday morning I got a dark line. 

My husband and I have been doing the deed every other day since 3 weeks ago. But this week after Sunday We've actually done it ever day except Wednesday night. As mentioned before, I got two lines on my opk Monday to Wednesday morning and we had sex Monday night, Tuesday night. Wednesday night I got a dark opk line, we did it Thursday morning. Thursday morning and Thursday night I got another Dark opk line, so I'm guessing we'll probably do the deed again tonight. 

Either way, It's been a long journey and while I'm here trying so hard trying to get this right, I see everyone and anyone getting pregnant around me and it's hard. I know I probably sound like a big baby but we've had so many of our friends who have said that they either weren't ready for kids or didn't want kids yet they all announced their pregnancy within the last two months and here I am ttc for 2 years!. 

I'm really hoping this forum will help me lean on a group of ladies that will understand what i'm going through. Looking forward to this journey!


----------



## tei

Hello! :flower: 
and welcome to the forums. I'm very new myself. 
I just read your story and didn't feel right to just leave without letting a word of encouragement. Keep trying and stay strong!


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump

Pop over to our TTC forums for some advice and support, the ladies over there are awesome.

Good luck <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck :)


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb!


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome & good luck! :flower:


----------



## Regin7

Welcome, hun! I'm sorry you've found yourself here. Dissapointments are tough to go through. You have to be strong. We'd been ttc since 2012 until got success via treatments. I'm praying this path is not that long for you and soon you have your well deserved kid. Keep on trying. Wishing you the best x


----------



## Regin7

I just thought, I should share more. I'm a teacher, all my life working with and being surrounded by kids though had never had a kid of my own - until the end of infertility journey. Coming back, after months of trying we passed one round clomid - got bfn. The next - one fresh ivf with 5-day 2 embies resulting in early miscarriage. I gave myself time to heal emotionally though trying naturally. 2015 - biopsy results diagnosed severe endo. Later adding PCOS. Dh's results came in healthy. Another fresh ivf with own egg brought failure. We thought we would give a try to our first and LAST ivf shot with donor eggs overseas. And if it didn't work we'd give up treatments. I believe God blessed us for all our waiting and struggling and suffering. We achieved pregnancy with our first transferred. Got bfp on day 8 after ET, quite soon, but these were the symptoms I had never experienced before. So knew somewhere inside me it was going to be our rainbow..


----------

